# What's the best back carrier for a HEAVY toddler?



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

Does anyone have a favorite for back carrying toddlers 30 pounds or more? We used the New Native until my ds was 3 mos. old; he outgrew it. Then we switched to the maya wrap. My ds is 16 mos. old and we usually use the hip carry position, but I just can't get the hang of back carrying with the maya wrap. I am thinking a wraparound or Asian style carrier would be nice, but are any of them suitable for heavy babies?


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm thinking the best thing would be a wrap style one, like didymos style etc...where it is just a long peice of fabric you tie one. Any other ones and I would start to worry about the stitching holding up to the weight.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Ergo's wesite says the carrier can hold up to 60 lbs, though I don't have experience carrying anyone that large. I carry my 25 lb son in it without any problems though.


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

I would second the wrap around. I have a mei tai, but I don't use it very much now b/c it hurts my shoulders. The straps aren't very wide and ds is 27lbs.

I put him in his Moby a couple of days ago and it felt like nothing carrying him. I put him in the front facing outward hold, where the fabric criscrossed infont then goes between his legs. Then I pulled up the extra fabric that wraps around your belly and had him cross his legs. So it was like he was sitting indian style in that extra fabric. He thought it was great and had fun pointing different places for me to take him.


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

I made my own Kozy type pack. Ds2 is 32 pounds and it is working well, comfortwise for us. (Our problem lately, is the getting up, getting down, oh wait, he wants up again!)


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

I would love to try making my own carrier. Ja mama, did you follow a pattern or did you design it yourself?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I second the Kozy. Ds is 30 lbs and I can carry him on my back easily for an hour. The only thing I feel I need to watch for is making sure I've tied the straps under his bum but across. Otherwise the fabric digs into his legs. I'm probably going to get an Ellaroo tho 'cause I've heard the wraps are best for heavier toddlers.


----------



## ja mama (Sep 6, 2003)

I just did my own design, but Kimberlylibby has a website on her thread that has a pattern.. Wish I'd known about it at the time. There are a couple flaws in mine that make me think I might make myself a new one (with different patterned fabric)

www.sleepingbaby.net look under directions


----------

